# Gander mountain filing bankruptcy



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

http://www.brainerddispatch.com/news/4215918-gander-mountain-preparing-file-bankruptcy-month

I blame tom dietz.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

I Think Dick's will be following suit...Dont know how Field and Stream is doing


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Dovans said:


> I Think Dick's will be following suit...Dont know how Field and Stream is doing


Field and Stream and Dicks is all the same company.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Legend killer said:


> http://www.brainerddispatch.com/news/4215918-gander-mountain-preparing-file-bankruptcy-month
> 
> I blame tom dietz.


IT WAS NOT TOM!!!!!! Hes a great guy went back north loves them skies!!!


----------



## Byg (Jun 6, 2006)

was he the manager in Huber?


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

I've never been impressed with gander. I hate to see a company go down though.


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

I called on Holiday Stores, a convenience store chain (290 stores) based downtown Minneapolis. They had a fine building in the heart of it all. The first time calling on the chain I was surprised to see they also owned the chain Gander Mountain. No Holiday stores around here the closest would be Gaylord, MI. But is that chain going down also.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

I am not surprised. Their prices are high and in my experience the customer service is lacking. The inventory is very hit and miss. Buying a gun from them has always been an interesting experience for me. I gave up on them several years ago.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Sad to see this. I have been to the Reynoldsburg store several times and always had very good service. These people have jobs and hopefully they won't lose them in the future.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

I've never had a good experience with gander, but I hate to see any company go under. When a company goes down, that is revenue for the municipalities and jobs for Americans going down as well.


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

get all my stuff at Marks bait on rt 14,if he dont have it he will get it. i can wait.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

`


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

huntindoggie22 said:


> Field and Stream and Dicks is all the same company.


I meant I dont know how Field and Stream is doing in regards to supporting Dicks. My fault sorry..


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Probably why I get a 15% off offer or $20 off $100 offer every week from them.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

I would be surprised to hear if Dicks is struggling....They have a separate sporting goods revenue stream outside of hunting and fishing that covers all seasons and most sports for youth on up. Gander simply has a failed market strategy. Being an avid outdoorsman they rarely even come to mind when making any outdoor purchase big or small. They've made themselves irrelevant.


----------



## OSUdaddy (Oct 18, 2010)

I picked up a bunch of lures and some fishing shirts (shirts were for my SIL) for 60-70% off their retail.

Although the store was close to me I will not miss it due to their prices prior to the selloff.

In 10 years all that we may have left in brick and mortar retail is Walmart.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Byg said:


> was he the manager in Huber?


Tes he was went home 3 yrs ago give or take


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

RiparianRanger said:


> The article does not specifically say the company was pushed to the brink by debt but phrases like "aggressive effort to expand" and highlighting several lines of credit suggest Gander Mtn was overleveraged. Debt kills as they say and when revenue growth can't keep up with debt service, solvency becomes an issue.
> 
> For those in the Columbus metro you likely heard about The Limited filing for Ch. 11 for the same reason. Sales slumped and they couldn't make the debt payments. The one thing these stories have in common is overleverage. Likely could have stayed afloat without the excessive debt.
> 
> Artificially low interest rates incentivize taking on debt. Saw this ten years ago in the housing sector. It is far from certain but look to over levered corporations as potentially leading the next leg down in the economy this time around.


Not only does debt kill, inventory does as well. Gander spent a bazillion dollars expanding and modernizing their Niles store in the past year. The thing is about the size of a WalMart and has inventory galore! No doubt they took on debt in both areas. 

Actually, the WalMart in my area has a half decent fishing and hunting department. About 5 years ago they took guns out of the store and made the department smaller. Then, about a year ago, they reversed course. Brought the guns back and made the department larger.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

The one in Reynoldsburg went All guns and liquidated everything else. Then reversed course a year later....


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> The one in Reynoldsburg went All guns and liquidated everything else. Then reversed course a year later....


They did the same at the Toledo store. They were giving tackle away to get rid of it. Then they brought it all back a year latter.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> The one in Reynoldsburg went All guns and liquidated everything else. Then reversed course a year later....


Lol yeah that was hilarious.... all rapalas up to 70% off for weeks,just to bring it all back. Haha was it even a hole year?


----------



## spikeg79 (Jun 11, 2012)

I better get in there and spend my $10 giftcards then before they refuse to accept them or close.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Lol yeah that was hilarious.... all rapalas up to 70% off for weeks,just to bring it all back. Haha was it even a hole year?


Doesnt seem like it. Was giving them the benefit of the doubt lol.


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

was in the Sheffield store yesterday, 12 Feb., it might have been their last day, they were packing up the guns and taking them out of there ... pretty picked over but found a couple things that I actually needed at 70% off and they had some ammo at 50% ... lol and had to fight the urge to "stock up" on a bunch of things that I don't have more than a 3-4 year supply of ... every store is pricey any more, I can't think of many that charge much less than the suggested retail price ... Cabelas, BP, Fin and Feathers, Gander, Dicks, Land Big Fish, the store that replaced it in Manchester, none of them are much cheaper than the bait stores any more ... sometimes there's a deal but even Wally Mart doesn't discount their stuff much, for the most part it's close to retail unless they're closing it out ... saw lures at Cabelas yesterday for $18  I'd be afraid to fish with it anywhere but open water and at least 25# line so I wouldn't lose it, if it got snagged I'd have to dive in  does anyone still use Hot-N-Tots and Daredevils and those type things that my box is overflowing with or is everyone feeling they have to have the newest and greatest gizmo with the $7 paint job that gets trashed after a few fish chew it up ... I'd be interested to see a study if those new fangled flashy lures catch any more fish than the older ones that we managed to catch many a limit on ...


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

Would be sorry to see them go. Yes their prices are on the high side, but they will price match with any other local stores. I live about 5 mins from the Reynoldsburg store and stop there frequently.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

'PRICE MATCH',,,,, lol,,,, Sportsman Guide had some fantastic prices on AK's, Imported 9mm's & bulk ammo,,,, so I asked Gander if they would price match! They laughed & said NO!
SO,,,, I bought from Sportmans Guide & had the items sent to my close-by FFL dealer. $20 register fee.
Boy did Gander loose a chunk of change!!!
Bummer though,,,, I'll have to cut up Ganders Credit card,,,, & it's a TAD better than Cabelas! 
Like someone stated,,, I better hurry, & use up my points!
THANKS


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

I said they would price match LOCAL stores. I always do my research (probably over research) my purchases. If it is something I can get for much cheaper online and don't mind waiting for then the less expensive price wins. However having a local stop where you can grab and go means something as well. I would hate for all the brick and mortar stores to vanish and online be the only option. Can't fondle a rod/reel, depth sounder, trolling motor, rifle ect. online. There is something to be said for looking with your hands as well as eyes.


----------



## Gobi Muncher (May 27, 2004)

Anyone know what happens when you have a balance on their card if/when they go out? Any store for that matter. I have worked hard to get my credit up there and don't want it blemished by a couple hundred balance. Do you get some kind of notice or anything?? Probably will just go ahead and pay off this week, but curious more than anything........
Thanks


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Gobi Muncher said:


> Anyone know what happens when you have a balance on their card if/when they go out? Any store for that matter. I have worked hard to get my credit up there and don't want it blemished by a couple hundred balance. Do you get some kind of notice or anything?? Probably will just go ahead and pay off this week, but curious more than anything........
> Thanks


Don't worry, they will sell off their credit card portfolio to another company. Or it may already be part of Bank of America or some other processor. Regardless someone will continue to bill you. At sometime they will probably convert the card to a non branded Visa or MasterCard.


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

Gander does not issue the card themselves. It is a card from comenity bank. They do cards for dozens of stores. The store closing would not effect the account you have, they will keep billing you and you need to keep paying them or pay it off. It would just go into an inactive acct for purchases. Unless they elect to move it to some other store or as a general use card.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Gobi Muncher said:


> Anyone know what happens when you have a balance on their card if/when they go out? Any store for that matter.
> Thanks


I don't know of any store that handles their credit cards in house.
They are all handled by some third party. 
You can bet they will want their money whether or not Gander remains in business.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Doboy said:


> 'PRICE MATCH',,,,, lol,,,, Sportsman Guide had some fantastic prices on AK's, Imported 9mm's & bulk ammo,,,, so I asked Gander if they would price match! They laughed & said NO!
> SO,,,, I bought from Sportmans Guide & had the items sent to my close-by FFL dealer. $20 register fee.
> Boy did Gander loose a chunk of change!!!
> Bummer though,,,, I'll have to cut up Ganders Credit card,,,, & it's a TAD better than Cabelas!
> ...


I'm gonna bet they saved money by not "price matching".


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

KaGee said:


> I don't know of any store that handles their credit cards in house.
> They are all handled by some third party.
> You can bet they will want their money whether or not Gander remains in business.


Cabelas has their own bank to handle their credit cards. Foremost Bank but I write the check to Cabelas.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

The big thing to remember #1. it hasn't happened yet. They are considering their options. #2. Bankruptcy allows them to reorganize their house without the pressure of paying bills. So they will decide what assets to sell, what stores to close or maybe sell the whole caboodle to someone else. They could be in "protected" mode for 6 months or 6 years. Some companies pull out of it and survive, others die a slow painful death i.e. KMart


----------



## Gobi Muncher (May 27, 2004)

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Snakecharmer said:


> Cabelas has their own bank to handle their credit cards. Foremost Bank but I write the check to Cabelas.


That's what I thought. From what I understand, that's the entire reason for the bass pro buyout. Bass pro wanted the foremost bank without cabelas, and cabelas basically told them all or nothing.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

beaver said:


> That's what I thought. From what I understand, that's the entire reason for the bass pro buyout. Bass pro wanted the foremost bank without cabelas, and cabelas basically told them all or nothing.


Interesting, I didn't hear that.


----------



## Tom_Dietz (Feb 16, 2017)

Legend killer said:


> http://www.brainerddispatch.com/news/4215918-gander-mountain-preparing-file-bankruptcy-month
> 
> I blame tom dietz.


Really??? What's your beef with me. That's a personal shot, and I don't appreciate this in a public forum. I ran a damn good store in Huber and in Baxter. I left Gander five years ago because I saw the hand writing on the wall. Your post is unprofessional, not funny and childish. I posted my real name, why don't you? If you have any cajones, you will respond to my post with your real name.


----------



## caseyroo (Jun 26, 2006)

MC Sports filed for Chapter 11 today as well


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Tom_Dietz said:


> Really??? What's your beef with me. That's a personal shot, and I don't appreciate this in a public forum. I ran a damn good store in Huber and in Baxter. I left Gander five years ago because I saw the hand writing on the wall. Your post is unprofessional, not funny and childish. I posted my real name, why don't you? If you have any cajones, you will respond to my post with your real name.


Tom....it's been reported. You did run the store well. Very professional and personal. You were the main reason I went there. He has no right to take jabs like that....don't it bother you


----------



## Ripley (May 10, 2010)

didn't cabelas own gander mountain? and now bass pro owns cabelas. 

I had heard a couple or a few years ago cabelas bought out gander mountain. am i wrong.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Ripley said:


> didn't cabelas own gander mountain? and now bass pro owns cabelas.
> 
> I had heard a couple or a few years ago cabelas bought out gander mountain. am i wrong.


Mmmmmm No.
*Gander Mountain Company, Inc.* is headquartered in St. Paul, Minnesota and is a retail network of stores for hunting, fishing, camping, and other outdoor recreation products and services. *Gander Mountain Incorporated* began as a catalog-based retailer in Wilmot, Wisconsin. Wilmot is located near Gander Mountain, the highest point in Lake County, Illinois a short distance across the state line. There are currently 152 Gander Mountain stores in 26 states.

In the 1990s the company sought bankruptcy protection and began to rebuild its business once it emerged. In 1996 it sold its mail order division and then later acquired the watersports company Overton's in order to relaunch its mail order business.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Ripley said:


> didn't cabelas own gander mountain? and now bass pro owns cabelas.
> 
> I had heard a couple or a few years ago cabelas bought out gander mountain. am i wrong.


Yeah, may be right or may be wrong. But for sure, they own us.


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

Ripley

In 1996 Gander Mountain, prior to declaring bankruptcy, sold its mail order business to Cabela's with a no-compete clause. In 2007, Cabelas brought suit against them to prevent their re-entry into the mail-order business. Gander Mountain won the lawsuit and began selling online as well.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cabela's


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Interesting Tug-of-War between Outdoor Corporate "Suits" for our precious dollars for out outdoor passions.


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

Hell yes they gave it away. I went there on a Lark at that time not intending to spend a dime and ended up dropping a few hundred on about $1,000 worth of tackle and gear


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

I live close to the reynoldsburg location and always wondered why they did away with the fishing stuff for a short time then brought it back? I've never really cared for gander and buy most of my tackle at R&R. I did stop in there last summer for a pack of hooks that I needed in a pinch and ended up buying a revolver that they had priced at about 1/3 of what it's worth. Didn't know what it was I guess but I wasn't going to argue with them.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Ripley said:


> didn't cabelas own gander mountain? and now bass pro owns cabelas.
> 
> I had heard a couple or a few years ago cabelas bought out gander mountain. am i wrong.


Think it was 97 when gander sold it's catalog rights to Cabela's for 7 million.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Out of curiosity, what happens to a brand name such as "Guide Series" when this happens? Can another company buy the brand and sell it as their own with a different name? Maybe this is a silly question so forgive my lack of knowledge on the matter. I owned a few of their rods and for the price, they weren't half bad in my experiences.


----------



## Ripley (May 10, 2010)

Thank you for the info. I hate to see any place go under. The loss of jobs makes me a little ill thinking about it. But... on the other hand, I use these places very little. I may pop in and check out a few things, but I try my hardest to buy from the local mom and pop place. I think that not only do I get to know and make a friend. I also feel that if I want to buy something that they would be honest and let you know if it's crap. I also like a place that has a big ole dog that is happy as all get out to see you!


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

1MoreKast said:


> Out of curiosity, what happens to a brand name such as "Guide Series" when this happens? Can another company buy the brand and sell it as their own with a different name? Maybe this is a silly question so forgive my lack of knowledge on the matter. I owned a few of their rods and for the price, they weren't half bad in my experiences.


Trademarks are only worth what somebody is willing to pay... I'm sure if Gander closed up shop they would attempt to get what hey could, IF there was interested parties. As of today, Gander is still in business so this conversation is moot.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Official, Gander filed today. Closing some stores that aren't doing well. Not going out of business. At least not yet.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

KaGee said:


> Official, Gander filed today. Closing some stores that aren't doing well. Not going out of business. At least not yet.


Did they disclose what stores will be shut down?


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

SMBHooker said:


> Did they disclose what stores will be shut down?


 Yes










32 Stores for now
Here's the full list of stores slated for closing:


Alabama (4) – Gadsden, Mobile, Montgomery, Tuscaloosa
Georgia (3) – Augusta, McDonough, Snellville
Illinois (3) – Champaign, Algonquin, Springfield
Indiana (2) – Merrillville, Greenfield
Minnesota (3) – Rogers, Mankato, Woodbury
New York (1) – New Hartford
North Carolina (2) – Raleigh, South Charlotte
Tennessee (1) – Chattanooga
Texas (10) – Houston, Killeen, Laredo, Lubbock, Round Rock, San Antonio, Sugar Land, Texarkana, Waco, West Houston
West Virginia (1) – Charleston
Wisconsin (2) – Eau Claire, Germantown


----------



## OSUdaddy (Oct 18, 2010)

I thought the Sheffield Village store is closing also as they are selling everything at clearance prices including merchandise racks and fixtures.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

OSUdaddy said:


> I thought the Sheffield Village store is closing also as they are selling everything at clearance prices including merchandise racks and fixtures.


I think its closed already.


----------

